# Stumpy filter?



## hotweldfire (15 Jul 2016)

Hi All,

Got a rather specific requirement. Because of space/aesthetic limitations I need a filter to run a 30cm cube that a) has to sit underneath the tank and b) has to sit on a shelf 27cm high with a bunch of books in front of it too (see below).

2016-07-14 09.24.53 by hotweldfire, on Flickr

I'm currently running an Eden 500 which, whilst a decent little pump, really struggles to produce significant flow when placed underneath the tank.

Any suggestions?


----------



## DavidW (15 Jul 2016)

Have you considered running 2 of the Eden 500 or 2 x Eden 511?


----------



## vador (16 Jul 2016)

Eheim aquacompact 40 ? Might do the trick


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hotweldfire (14 Aug 2016)

Thanks for the replies.

DavidW: do you mean using two sets of inlets/outlets? I'm afraid the tank is too small for that. Or do you mean using some kind of splitter to combine the flow of the two filters.

Vador: I think I would have the same problem with that filter I'm afraid. I believe they are a sort of HOB or hang on side rather, and only do 30 lph more than the Eden.


----------



## tim (14 Aug 2016)

http://www.aquaone-parts.uk/ocellaris-400-external-canister-filter-from-aqua-one.html
Ran one on a mini m good enough flow untill the plants got really dense.


----------



## GHNelson (14 Aug 2016)

Tetratec produced a small external filter 400 model.
Someone did a review on it ...I cant find the review.
 Height was about size of a wine bottle!




hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (14 Aug 2016)

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/tetra-ex400-mini-review.21876/
hoggie


----------



## roadmaster (15 Aug 2016)

Can lower the shelf to accommodate larger filter?
Otherwise I think the Tetra EX 400 might suffice.


----------



## dean (15 Aug 2016)

Just read another thread and this may interest you 




hogan53 said:


> Sorry....my mistake!
> They look promising....like they idea of Thermo or Non Thermo even for the smaller filters on both ranges!
> http://www.gardensite.co.uk/Aquatics/oase-filtosmart-thermo-100-aquarium-external-filter.htm
> Cheers
> hoggie






Regards
Dean


----------

